# Small lizard found in New York Green House



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 23, 2009)

First let me start off by saying this post may be in the wrong section, so if it is please move it to the correct area. This morning while spraying the vandas in my New York green house, I caught a glimpse of something out of the corner of my eye. I took a second look and it was a very small lizard of some type sitting on my vanda leaves. It was only maybe an inch and a half to two inches at tops. It appeared to be a baby lizard of some type. 

My question is how did it get there? I've been buying plants threwout the warmer months but most are unpacked in the kitchen by my wife and left there at least until I get home and inspect them. They may sit there for a couple of days. I have bought a large number of vandas from Tom Ritter Orchids (the old Tropic One) in Orlando Fla. These are unpacked and then brought into the greenhouse and dunked immediately. 

So what can anyone tell me about lizards? Did it come in as an egg or a new born? The greenhouse is attached to the house but I'd love for him or her to prosper in there. I'm sure it will wish it had a mate or at the very least a playmate. 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 23, 2009)

My husband orders tropical plants from a greenhouse in Fla and they regularly come with either tiny green Anoles or some sort of frog. 

If it is in fact a Green Anole it should live quite well in a greenhouse (but this is only what I have heard from other people). 

Having said that I have tried to keep a few of these guys and they have all died within a few days. I assume the travel and then being plunked in a terrarium is too much for them.

Here is a link to anole care http://ezinearticles.com/?Green-Anole-Information-and-Care-(Anolis-carolinensis)&id=263702


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 23, 2009)

Yup, sounds like a little stow away! The non-native anole species now found in the SE states got there the same way - eggs on ornamental plants from overseas. It will be interesting to see if your greenhouse is a good place for him.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2009)

Keep us informed, Bob. I'd like to know if a lizard can survive up here in a greenhouse.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 24, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if it is a small gecko...one of the types called "house" geckoes...they stay hidden during the day and are active at night. Not native, but naturalized in Florida....I'd be very happy with a bonus like that! Can you get a picture? Eric


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 24, 2009)

Eric, sorry no photos. I only saw it once yesterday for a few seconds. Today I did my main watering and spent about an hour to an hour and a half in there in didn't see my little friend.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, I think the most common reptilian stow aways are anoles and small gecko species. Don't let it sell you insurance. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2009)

Probably an anole or gecko. Some lizards lay hard eggs that hatch after 30+ days.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol...I saw both green anoles and geckos in TX - both inside and outside of greenhouses at A&M...and my apartment once! I'm not sure how long they can live in greenhouses. The only ones inside I saw, I caught and put back out since they live wild outdoors there (didn't know if pesticides in the GH would hurt them directly, or through the bugs they eat...) - I hope yours does alright inside and eats a few bugs for you!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 24, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Don't let it sell you insurance.
> 
> -Ernie




...funny.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Keep us informed, Bob. I'd like to know if a lizard can survive up here in a greenhouse.





Mrs. Paph said:


> Lol...I saw both green anoles and geckos in TX - both inside and outside of greenhouses at A&M... I'm not sure how long they can live in greenhouses. The only ones inside I saw, I caught and put back out since they live wild outdoors there (didn't know if pesticides in the GH would hurt them directly, or through the bugs they eat...) - I hope yours does alright inside and eats a few bugs for you!



Why wouldn't they do alright in a GH if they can live wild outdoors? 
Actually I hope one doesn't have enough 'bugs' in their GH to keep them alive/going! Obviously one couldn't use chemicals, I'm sure I read somewhere that this would be a 'natural' control. Part of the problem is mealy bugs, aphids & scale don't physically move enough (althought they multiply quickly as we know) to catch their attention, on the other hand ... spiders, flies & ants beware! Depending on night time lows a heat rock is supplied.


----------



## fbrem (Aug 25, 2009)

most likely candidates are _Anolis carolinensis_ or some _Hemidactylus_ sp. the latter are now globally distributed due to their ability to hitch a ride. We even have established populations in most University of Memphis buildings.

Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Why wouldn't they do alright in a GH if they can live wild outdoors?
> .


Bob lives in Albany, it's like Zone 2 or something!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 25, 2009)

oh, geez, it's at least 5b here in oriskany! (and colder than albany...) we used to get lots of these kinds of critters when we brought up tropical foliage to sell from florida at work. occasionally snakes as well. my supervisor would take the lizards home for his son to try and take care of. if your greenhouse is up north and it gets very cold at times a greenhouse there (here) might not be warm enough unless there is a furnace it can curl up next to (or a heat rock like mentioned, or electric heat tape around a rock or pool of water)


----------



## P-chan (Aug 26, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Bob lives in Albany, it's like Zone 2 or something!



Hey! It's at least a 3! :rollhappy: I live here, too- just north of Albany. I hope your little stow-away does ok- How cool!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't trust Nanook! Poor little lizard, your toes and tail will freeze and fall off for sure!


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> oh, geez, it's at least 5b here in oriskany! (and colder than albany...) we used to get lots of these kinds of critters when we brought up tropical foliage to sell from florida at work. occasionally snakes as well. my supervisor would take the lizards home for his son to try and take care of. if your greenhouse is up north and it gets very cold at times a greenhouse there (here) might not be warm enough unless there is a furnace it can curl up next to (or a heat rock like mentioned, or electric heat tape around a rock or pool of water)



Yup both the house geckos and anoles can survive anything you'd put your orchids through. Anoles and most of the geckos that I know of are egg layers, but babies are great stow-aways. Many of the arboreal geckos have adhesive eggs that could have been glued to the leaves. There are many anole species throughout Florida and the Caribbean that don't have the familiar green or brown color of the Carolina anole, and are just various shades of brown and gray. So it will be hard to ID this guy without a photo.

There are native fence lizards in NY too, and they hibernate for the winter.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 27, 2009)

Queens, NY, and parts of Long Island have naturalized Lacertid lizards from Europe...very attractive....there is an established population on the Queens College campus.


----------

